# Windows 7 Confirmed to Hit RTM on July 13



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

It would appear as though rumours which surfaced around a month ago are going to be proved correct, as sources close to multiple technology sites have confirmed that Windows 7 will be released to manufacturing on 13th July. Although general availability is still not until 22nd October, this is a significant milestone as the RTM build will be the final code which also gets shipped to the general public later this year. As well as OEMs, the build should also be available to TechNet and MSDN subscribers and will also no doubtedly find its way on to torrent sites shortly after. The wait for Microsoft's highly anticipated operating system is less than four months away, but for many of us little more than a week of waiting stands in our way.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic. Honestly cannot wait to get a retail copy of this in my possession!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2009)

same here.  Best....OS....ever!!!


----------



## cray86 (Jul 4, 2009)

Does that include MSDN Academic Alliance? Does anyone know how Microsoft handled that in the past? If so, me going to grad school might have fringe benefits.


----------



## Easo (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes yes, come to me, yes...


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome news, I'm itching to get the retail copy already! I just put the RC on another friends comuter last night and he's in love like the rest of us.

Man I love Windows 7! 

Kei


----------



## Weer (Jul 4, 2009)

*weighs options*

Windows Vista SP2... or ...Windows Seven RTM.


----------



## sapetto (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah Vista+sp2 or windows 7. I will get it but should i stick to Vista for a couple of months and then go for the 7? I mean like the thing with XP and Vista


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone that has run ANY build of win 7 beta can simply laugh at the 2 people above.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 4, 2009)

Windows 7 > Vista

I've been using Build 7077 and it's great, can't wait for the retail version to come out so I don't have to reinstall the OS for updates


----------



## steelkane (Jul 4, 2009)

7 is Really kick-Ass, I'll wipe my drive in a heart beat for win 7 64bit
Thanks for the info


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 4, 2009)

Running 7264 now very smooth


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 4, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> Best....OS....ever!!!



Well, I wouldn't go _that_ far . . . maybe "the best consumer version of Windows."


----------



## Weer (Jul 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Anyone that has run ANY build of win 7 beta can simply laugh at the 2 people above.



Don't make me hurt you, boy. Laughing is a two-way street, and laughs can hurt.

Windows Vista has exactly what XP did back in 2007. Compatibility and drivers. Windows 7 is still buggy and unsupportive. If *I* am thinking about going back to Vista, you should know there is a good reason.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

I get sick and tired of people playing the same broken record "Nothing worked with it" "drivers never worked" "Compatability issues mean im sticking with xp" boo fucking hoo. Why do you think microsoft stopped advertising Windows Vista and got straight on with windows 7? To prevent a Vista from ever happening again. If you have run the RC (by your specs it seems you have / are) you will know that there are literally ZERO issues with it.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't really had any serious issues with 7 x64 7077, only issue I have now is in my Dave folder all the Music, Video folders are names LocalisedFileNames and the default menus on the Start Menu, no biggie really.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 4, 2009)

Well that is just a couple months before October. I don't think I will rush out to get this. I may, however, get it when/if they release a service pack for it 
since there are still some incompatibility issues, even though I didn't have any.
Although, I may just stick with XP x64 and Server 2008


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

yay! I get Win7 fer freeeeeeee.. ;-)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2009)

muhahahaha.....

Funny that XP is still increasing by 1.03% while Vista has only increased by 1.00%.  Vista is competing with an OS that has been discontinued and was NEVER able to grow it.  

The final verdict according to steam:
XP: 60.41%
Vista: 25.82%

The public (at least on steam) has spoken!


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

Am I right in saying that TechNet Plus subscribers will be able to download the RTM release, complete with product key on 13th July?

If so, I might consider a sub, as I'll also be able to legally get my paws on all the other software such as Server 2008, Exchange etc.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 4, 2009)

qubit said:


> Am I right in saying that TechNet Plus subscribers will be able to download the RTM release, complete with product key on 13th July?
> 
> If so, I might consider a sub, as I'll also be able to legally get my paws on all the other software such as Server 2008, Exchange etc.



Yes, afaik that is how it works. Once 7 is released, you should be able to get whatever it is you want.


----------



## Kitkat (Jul 4, 2009)

Weer said:


> *weighs options*
> 
> Windows Vista SP2... or ...Windows Seven RTM.



what? i have both theres nothing to weigh vistas already been on the scale. he won the fat contest. anyways i cant wait.



EastCoasthandle said:


> muhahahaha.....
> 
> Funny that XP is still increasing by 1.03% while Vista has only increased by 1.00%.  Vista is competing with an OS that has been discontinued and was NEVER able to grow it.
> 
> ...



and they want 7 RC has record use even over both



kyle2020 said:


> I get sick and tired of people playing the same broken record "Nothing worked with it" "drivers never worked" "Compatability issues mean im sticking with xp" boo fucking hoo. Why do you think microsoft stopped advertising Windows Vista and got straight on with windows 7? To prevent a Vista from ever happening again. If you have run the RC (by your specs it seems you have / are) you will know that there are literally ZERO issues with it.



agreed on my old and new comp i thought id havce to find the mobo drivers and all that i never had too even the dredded printers worked. ive never had an experince with ANY windows product that didnt require me to work atleast an hour after to get it all working. Windows 7 = nothing short of awsome



Weer said:


> Don't make me hurt you, boy. Laughing is a two-way street, and laughs can hurt.
> 
> Windows Vista has exactly what XP did back in 2007. Compatibility and drivers. Windows 7 is still buggy and unsupportive. If *I* am thinking about going back to Vista, you should know there is a good reason.



lol plz dont get mad  using beta (caus most beta) then running drawing a conclusion then running away back to xp is one thing. But id never run back to vista that my freind is a personal issue. lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> and they want 7 RC has record use even over both


They wanted the same for Vista. Even after they stop support of XP but that apparently never happened.  Which kills the notion "if we sell it they will buy it".


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 4, 2009)

Kitkat said:


> what? i have both theres nothing to weigh vistas already been on the scale. he won the fat contest. anyways i cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Most of the problems people have with Vista are because they can't configure Vista correctly or their programs were poorly written.  Its not a resource hog if you throw the right switches.
390-460MB of RAM on the desktop isn't bad at all.  (and yes, I use on a clean restart with AVAST!, Win LIVE!, F@H GPU/CPU, ATI CCC, Aero... and some more smaller programs under 430MB of RAM on the desktop.)
The page file itself sits under 600MB as well.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Most of the problems people have with Vista are because they can't configure Vista correctly or their programs were poorly written.  Its not a resource hog if you throw the right switches.
> 390-460MB of RAM on the desktop isn't bad at all.  (and yes, I use on a clean restart with AVAST!, Win LIVE!, F@H GPU/CPU, ATI CCC, Aero... and some more smaller programs under 430MB of RAM on the desktop.)
> The page file itself sits under 600MB as well.



The GDI improvements in 7 make the memory footprint with many windows open even better, as the RAM copy can be discarded. Read all about it at the MSDN blog.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I get sick and tired of people playing the same broken record "Nothing worked with it" "drivers never worked" "Compatability issues mean im sticking with xp" boo fucking hoo. Why do you think microsoft stopped advertising Windows Vista and got straight on with windows 7? To prevent a Vista from ever happening again. If you have run the RC (by your specs it seems you have / are) you will know that there are literally ZERO issues with it.



And I'm sick of people who think that since they didn't have any problems, no one will  Which is obviously not true. I had my share of BS with the 7100 build, but I am still going to try to the RTM before I buy.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 4, 2009)

Weer said:


> Don't make me hurt you, boy. Laughing is a two-way street, and laughs can hurt.
> 
> Windows Vista has exactly what XP did back in 2007. Compatibility and drivers. Windows 7 is still buggy and unsupportive. If *I* am thinking about going back to Vista, you should know there is a good reason.



Like XP and Vista still arent buggy. Windows 7 is less buggy then the former two. I have yet to find a driver that I cant find for Windows 7. Sure some things here and there dont have support yet because manufacturers are waiting for the final thing. Its like that EVERY TIME a new Microsoft OS comes out. 

It makes me laugh now because what I have said in the past when Vista was launched is happening and everyone who ignored me or chose not to believe it are doing exactly what I said. 

Around the time Vista was launched, I told them that Vista at its current state is just like XP was at its launch. Everyone was praising XP as the superior OS. Now whether that may be true or not, I dont really care. The fact of the matter is that now with Windows 7 on its way out, people are praising Vista over Windows 7 stating the same thing about Vista now as they did about XP then. 

There are just too many fanboy's these days. :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you Crash, thats an excellent explanation. And shadow, I have come into one single issue, and that was on build 7068 - with windows media player, if you hover over it you have the option to pause or change song - those controls did not work. Come RC time, they work. That is THE only issue I have come across.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 4, 2009)

Leave the early adopters alone, they are the ones who will find the bugs and report them so W7 will be even more polished than it already is 

W7 I agree is one of the best M$ has come out with in a long time.  Though I have used it since the first beta and I can tell you it still has it's quirks.  

I'll still install it on release date but only because it is free for me!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> muhahahaha.....
> 
> Funny that XP is still increasing by 1.03% while Vista has only increased by 1.00%.  Vista is competing with an OS that has been discontinued and was NEVER able to grow it.
> 
> ...



perhaps but not necessarily, all that could mean is that the majority probably joined steam ages ago before Vista was released and therefore they all had XP and since then only 25% of them have bothered to upgrade, probably because they just game and cant be arsed.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 4, 2009)

So, if someone (me) has a fully working Vista 64 with no apparent bugs, faults etc., what differences would I notice if I changed to Windows 7?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 4, 2009)

Bundy said:


> So, if someone (me) has a fully working Vista 64 with no apparent bugs, faults etc., what differences would I notice if I changed to Windows 7?



IMO, its faster, snappier, prettier (matters to me ), and seems more stable.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 4, 2009)

7264.0.090622-1900_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD

According to build and name, unless MS decides to change something, its ready now and available.


----------



## bangmal (Jul 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> muhahahaha.....
> 
> Funny that XP is still increasing by 1.03% while Vista has only increased by 1.00%.  Vista is competing with an OS that has been discontinued and was NEVER able to grow it.
> 
> ...



hey tarded, windows xp was like 80% a year ago


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent news!



bangmal said:


> windows xp was like 80% a year ago



This is possibly the most useful thing I've seen posted besides the original post. 
I will be waiting a few months, 2-4 or so, before I get W7. Why? Because I'm lazy and don't have money.
So far I've got everything set up and running happily on Vista, and I'd need to do a massive cleanup and organization to be able to fully transfer to W7 while keeping my crap. 
That and I'm ultra-tight atm, no money to spend. 

However, I will be upgrading! I'll just wait a while for bug fixes and optimized drivers.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just switched to Vista and like it alot more than XP. So if W7 is faster,prettier, etc, etc, I will get it lol. But right now, Vista is fine for me. Very little problems I've had.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 4, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IMO, its faster, snappier, prettier (matters to me ), and seems more stable.



Cool, I like the bit about faster and snappier. Vista does seem to have a LOT of background activity.
prettier
more stable


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 4, 2009)

One thing I hate about Vista is my computer is idle and my HDD is being thrashed by something and wont stop for hours, hope W7 dont do that lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm gonna give the apparent retail version a try tonight.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> One thing I hate about Vista is my computer is idle and my HDD is being thrashed by something and wont stop for hours, hope W7 dont do that lol



It's the hard disc defragmenter. I tried all sorts of things to stop it, starting with the turn off schedule option, but it kept cutting in. I even disabled all access to the exe and even that didn't stop it! 

You can see it's the defragger, by just leaving the Task Manager open and seeing which apps are hammering the HD when it starts.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

qubit said:


> It's the hard disc defragmenter. I tried all sorts of things to stop it, starting with the turn off schedule option, but it kept cutting in. I even disabled all access to the exe and even that didn't stop it!
> 
> You can see it's the defragger, by just leaving the Task Manager open and seeing which apps are hammering the HD when it starts.




Oh that would make sense lol. it makes my computer run SLOW when playin games:shadedshu


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Oh that would make sense lol. it makes my computer run SLOW when playin games:shadedshu



In that case, you should be able to disable it by turning off scheduling. Also, it's possible that there's actually something else running on your PC that's accessing the HD like that. Use Task Manager to find out what it is.

I was talking about the case where you haven't touched the computer for a few minutes. Vista sees this idle time as an opportunity to defrag - and no way is it gonna be stopped!


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

qubit said:


> In that case, you should be able to disable it by turning off scheduling. Also, it's possible that there's actually something else running on your PC that's accessing the HD like that. Use Task Manager to find out what it is.
> 
> I was talking about the case where you haven't touched the computer for a few minutes. Vista sees this idle time as an opportunity to defrag - and no way is it gonna be stopped!



Yea I opened Resource Manager and it ended up being some long address in my system folders. Yea it happens sometimes after I shut Firefox down


----------



## wojo (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't forget if you want win 7 order it now well you can get it at half price a a bunch of different on line retailer's I ordered mine yesterday from amazon for free shipping I ordered pro for $99 and you can get home for just $45 I had a list of all the places that would have it but I forgot where I put it. I know amazon was one windows store of course best buy tigerdirect newegg. on amazon you can get release day delivery for about another $5 or $10 But I passed on that.
Bob


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> perhaps but not necessarily, all that could mean is that the majority probably joined steam ages ago before Vista was released and therefore they all had XP and since then only 25% of them have bothered to upgrade, probably because they just game and cant be arsed.



Not at all.  Steam does collect data in order to get their numbers.  The only concern is that it only relates to those who use steam.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jul 5, 2009)

Windows XP is going away, it will never reign as a supreme OS as it once did.  People downgraded to Vista because they didn't like how it was drastically changed from Windows XP.

Regardless, Windows XP is coming to the end of it's long road.  Windows 7 is not faster than Windows XP at it's current state...But it will soon be once programmers start adopting more thread's within their software.

And does anyone remember the 98/2000 to Windows XP days of Pre SP1?  The ISSUE'S with legacy device's and poor drivers?  I believe this has been the SMOOTHEST launch of a Windows OS ever.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 5, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> One thing I hate about Vista is my computer is idle and my HDD is being thrashed by something and wont stop for hours, hope W7 dont do that lol



Try these: http://forum.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=977073&postcount=21



wojo said:


> Don't forget if you want win 7 order it now well you can get it at half price a a bunch of different on line retailer's I ordered mine yesterday from amazon for free shipping I ordered pro for $99 and you can get home for just $45



I'd upgrade to 7 too, if I could get it for $45, but it's US only.

Vista is fine for me, one crash since my first install with SP1 integrated version. Plenty of free mem left of my 4GB and only thing that is slow is Vista startup, it takes ages.. Luckily I restart maybe 1-2 times a month, so not an issue for me 

Still looking forward of 7 RTM vs Vista SP2 gaming tests. In the past your highy praised OS hasn't been faster than Vista, maybe it is now in retail code. Anyhow, even if 7 crushes Vista with double the framerates I won't be upgrading until Windows 7 SP1 is out.

If I had issues or the energy to re-install every program and game and Vista was a rebellious teenager, but it's still a nice kid. I'll let it mature a bit longer 



Mike0409 said:


> And does anyone remember the 98/2000 to Windows XP days of Pre SP1?  The ISSUE'S with legacy device's and poor drivers?  I believe this has been the SMOOTHEST launch of a Windows OS ever.



XP was horrid before SP1 and 98 was horrid always  Me seemed ok after 98 and 98se, but after XP SP1 no-one even remembers it. Windows 7 must be the smoothest pre SP1 OS since 3.11? Anyhow, I haven't used it yet, so can't say. I just read what the rest of you are saying. Couldn't wait to upgrade 98->Me and then to supposed Windows NT stability in XP. XP->Vista I did just because XP was sooo old already and no future in it (DX9).

btw. does W7 have all the background stuff scheduled mentioned in my first reply link or is it removed/cut down/still there, but using less resources?.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 5, 2009)

This will be the first OS I buy!  Seriously back in the 9x days we all copied off one and other and that continued with XP for the most part.  We never thought about the importance of buying a legit OS back then.  

I wanted to buy Vista at first but after hearing all the bad things about it (I know its not that bad with SP1 and improved drivers) but I never ended up using it and just stuck with XP this whole time.

Now I'm running Windows 7 RC and loving it so far.  I think MS deserves my purchase of this OS for doing it right and turning things around for the "PC"


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 5, 2009)

I find nothing similar between XP and Vista.  When XP was released there were plenty who liked it as it was.  XP was a big transition from Win98, etc which was dos based (replace the aging 16/32-bit branch).  So it was common knowledge back then that a SP would be needed (although for some security was an issue).  Things stabled out at SP1 and things got better with SP2.  

There is much more to it then that but that's just a snippet of it.  Vista in the long run was never revolutionary.  It offered security that people didn't ask for.  Developers didn't widely support it (DX 10) and for some didn't offer anything other then e-peen regarding having a high end enough PC to use Vista.  

Vista never gained enough ground to over take XP and, many reverted back to XP because of the many problems people were having with Vista.  Somehow, some are still relating Vista's issues to the release of XP when it's been over 2 year since it's release.  

In a nutshell, Vista has flopped and the perception is that Vista was nothing more then ME 2.  Now some are complaining that Win7 is nothing more then Vista when you were told 2 years ago that another OS was coming.   But some refused to believe it.  I remember the posts that some claimed it would be at least 3+ years.  Now we are near RTM release well within 2 years which clearly shows some buyer remorse. 

Now here we are at the end of Vista's shelf life and I read bitter posts of how well some thought Vista was.  If Win7 avoids the pitfalls of Vista it will be a popular OS.  Although I can't say if it will be as popular as XP.  We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jul 5, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Try these: http://forum.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=977073&postcount=21



Thanx! I have disabled Superfetch as I dont need it. I use Defender and Defrag is disabled. Ill do the other stuff after I have time.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 5, 2009)

thraxed said:


> 7264.0.090622-1900_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD
> 
> According to build and name, unless MS decides to change something, its ready now and available.



7264 is not going to be the final version.  7265 is in ms labs and has fixed some bug that's in 7264


----------



## tastegw (Jul 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> IMO, its faster, snappier, prettier (matters to me ), and seems more stable.



this makes me happy!

i have had no problems with vista except for lower benching in some cases.

so w7 will be on my shopping list


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2009)

all i care about is improved game performance. any benchmarks out there? no reason to buy win 7 if im not getting better gaming performance.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jul 5, 2009)

I want this OS so badly that I can taste it, hard to resist with torrent sites taunting my legit oath. I BECOME WHAT I HATED!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2009)

im gonna need a User and Tweakers guide for this bugger.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 5, 2009)

I have dancing 7's in my dreams, *Yes!* soon my window will be open for fight, all systems GO!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 5, 2009)

i see vista don't much time for use not like XP


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

woo! want!!
really, screw the 13th! come out now!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 5, 2009)

thraxed said:


> 7264.0.090622-1900_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD
> 
> According to build and name, unless MS decides to change something, its ready now and available.





Homeless said:


> 7264 is not going to be the final version.  7265 is in ms labs and has fixed some bug that's in 7264



The final build number is said to be compiled as 7200

All these other build numbers are simply multiple RTM branch numbers to speed up the RC to RTM process and potentially throw leakers off the "scent" of the true RTM, all have varying bug fixes, and once MS is happy that they have all been plugged the RTM build will be compiled.


----------



## Millenia (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't think I'll personally change from Vista 64 until 7 offers any concrete benefits.


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 5, 2009)

it will be mine , oh yes it will be mine


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 5, 2009)

well most of the people commenting on this thread are not going to be actually purchasing this operating system. i on the other hand will so therefore im not gonna drop the $200 on a new OS unless it truly improves game performance.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 5, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well most of the people commenting on this thread are not going to be actually purchasing this operating system. i on the other hand will so therefore im not gonna drop the $200 on a new OS unless it truly improves game performance.



LOL, true lots of people wont buy it...
I just want to get a new OS, I'm already tired of vista


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ill be d/ling this by whatever means nesseccary next Monday, then pre-ordering on 15th July (when pre-order window opens in UK) and rearming till October 22nd.

Sorted!


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 5, 2009)

You guys are crazy. I've been running 7 in tandem w/ vista since the first beta build, and I've updated it through 7100. I still don't like it as much as vista. 9 times out of 10 when I boot I'm booting into vista. Perhaps when Dx11 get-a-rollin I'll start considering it......

Vista remains the best OS I've ever used (others would compete, like OS X, except for the fact that they can't do everything I want to).


----------



## Necrofire (Jul 5, 2009)

cray86 said:


> Does that include MSDN Academic Alliance? Does anyone know how Microsoft handled that in the past? If so, me going to grad school might have fringe benefits.



I know that it didn't take them long to put up the 7 beta, as well as versions of vista w/sp1, so I'm guessing it'll be up promptly after retail release.

I can't wait, MSDNAA has been the best thing to come out of college so far


----------



## wojo (Jul 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Ill be d/ling this by whatever means nesseccary next Monday, then pre-ordering on 15th July (when pre-order window opens in UK) and rearming till October 22nd.
> 
> Sorted!



So do you meen you can preorder 7 all the way up to oct 22nd I'm pretty sure we have untill the 15th of july but that info is on another computer and it not up and running because my wife won't get off her computer long enough for me to  switch the kvm switch to the win 7 machine. I want to order a 2nd copy but I don't have the cash to do until Aug 3rd.
Bob


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jul 6, 2009)

Please correct me if I am wrong but is Windows 7 Pro the same as Ultimate? I am thinking it's not but I dont really see any other choice for pre-orders.

EDIT : Never mind, Ugggh! Just saw WIndows 7 Ultimate upgrade for 219 on newegg... ugggh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys trashing Vista are clueless. Ever heard of the Mojave Experiment? You guys are about to bite it hook line and sinker with Windows7.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys trashing Vista are clueless. Ever heard of the Mojave Experiment? You guys are about to bite it hook line and sinker with Windows7.



Most of us are aware of the Mojave Experiment and the fact that Windows Vista has improved with SP1 and better driver support over the years.  But fact is by the time it was decent enough to use there was already rumors of Windows 7 coming out.  So can you really blame us for waiting and not buying Vista?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> Most of us are aware of the Mojave Experiment and the fact that Windows Vista has improved with SP1 and better driver support over the years.  But fact is by the time it was decent enough to use there was already rumors of Windows 7 coming out.  So can you really blame us for waiting and not buying Vista?



 You're still buying Vista but with a new GUI. Vista is a great OS.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I get sick and tired of people playing the same broken record "Nothing worked with it" "drivers never worked" "Compatability issues mean im sticking with xp" boo fucking hoo. Why do you think microsoft stopped advertising Windows Vista and got straight on with windows 7? To prevent a Vista from ever happening again. If you have run the RC (by your specs it seems you have / are) you will know that there are literally ZERO issues with it.



Macbook pro drivers don't work worth a damn in 64 bit vista or win7 x64 yet.

32 bit for me still. 

Still waiting for Microsoft to pull their heads out of their ass with 64 bit.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> muhahahaha.....
> 
> Funny that XP is still increasing by 1.03% while Vista has only increased by 1.00%.  Vista is competing with an OS that has been discontinued and was NEVER able to grow it.
> 
> ...



i dont have numbers, but someone linked in a thread a while back that in the first 2 years of launch, vista had a higher take up rate than XP did.

Also, RTM is build 7300. that was announced some time ago.

7200 would have been RC2, except it was deemed there was no need for it - no crippling bugs or major changes were needed, so RC2 never happened.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're still buying Vista but with a new GUI. Vista is a great OS.



Now your showing that you are clueless tbh. I agree Vista was a great OS, but Window 7 is just better.



Dippyskoodlez said:


> Macbook pro drivers don't work worth a damn in 64 bit vista or win7 x64 yet.
> 
> 32 bit for me still.
> 
> Still waiting for Microsoft to pull their heads out of their ass with 64 bit.



So your saying that because there are no *APPLE MAC *64-bit drivers, MS havent pulled their heads out for 64-bit? IMO MS have done a great job for 64-bit, there is not one device i cannot find a 64-bit driver for, even my 10 something year old printer has a 64-bit driver by MS, lol.



Mussels said:


> i dont have numbers, but someone linked in a thread a while back that in the first 2 years of launch, vista had a higher take up rate than XP did.
> 
> Also, RTM is build 7300. that was announced some time ago.
> 
> 7200 would have been RC2, except it was deemed there was no need for it - no crippling bugs or major changes were needed, so RC2 never happened.



Originally it was rumoured that it would go 7100 > 7200 > 7300

However Wzor the guy that is the insider and leaks us all this wonderful info and said about a month ago that RTM would be July 13th, also said, that MS has reserved Build 7200 for the RTM build.

See here:

http://windows7news.com/2009/06/20/microsoft-windows-build-7260-leaked-rtm-information/


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone, calm the fuck down, mailman's got this. We should all just forget Windows 7, stop progressing and go back to Vista because who really, at the end of the day, wants a better looking, less resource hungry, smoother operating system when Vista is still out? I mean, its not like Microsoft are phasing Vista out themselves is it? Oh wait, oh I do make myself chuckle at times, yes they are. Stop being an XP fanboy of yesteryear and let people go to whatever new OS they want.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for that alex.

well, theres one way to know if a leak is true RTM or not... the RC/beta keys will stop working.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2009)

Apparently rc keys do not work on 7264.I aint got around to trying it yet though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't think people who ILLEGALLY ACQUIRE WIN7 should flame those of us who think buying WIN7 is sort of a joke. I highly doubt anyone here would be celebrating WIN7 over VISTA if you had to pay $200 for it. i'll wait until it drops to $100.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i don't think people who ILLEGALLY ACQUIRE WIN7 should flame those of us who think buying WIN7 is sort of a joke. I highly doubt anyone here would be celebrating WIN7 over VISTA if you had to pay $200 for it. i'll wait until it drops to $100.



Il be paying the equivalent of $80 for it when it goes up for pre-order


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Il be paying the equivalent of $80 for it when it goes up for pre-order



the full version or the upgrade? and how?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 6, 2009)

I think he's talking about the pre-order offer that's.. been..... open for a while now lol


----------



## JessicaD (Jul 6, 2009)

Kuroikenshi,

Windows 7 Professional does not include BitLocker or BitLocker to go but Windows 7 Ultimate does.  If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released October 22nd it might be helpful to know that for a limited time only you can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 for a discounted price of more than half off! For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: http://tinyurl.com/nldc8p

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I think he's talking about the pre-order offer that's.. been..... open for a while now lol



i thought the pre-order was upgrade only


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 7, 2009)

tigger said:


> Apparently rc keys do not work on 7264.I aint got around to trying it yet though.




RC keys don't work - running 7264 now.
What ppl are doing is replacing some filles from 7230's and the the RC keys will work.
Last version that RC keys worked was 7260.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i thought the pre-order was upgrade only



Pre-order isnt upgrade only afaik.

But UK pre-orders start on 15th July.

@ Dippy, get your facts straight before you start loling :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats it like that 7264? any better/differant to 7100?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

tigger said:


> Whats it like that 7264? any better/differant to 7100?



Even if it is, is it really worth all the hassle for one week?


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably not worth the hassle of 1 week.

7264 is fine like 7260 like 7229, pretty stable. 7100 would occassionally crash but I think it was more of a driver compatibility issue,especially for Nvidia.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Now your showing that you are clueless tbh. I agree Vista was a great OS, but Window 7 is just better.



Its the same damn thing. I don't get you guys. They took out a few programs and changed the GUI. SAME DAMN OS! FYI don't think I've forgotten you stole my story.



kyle2020 said:


> Everyone, calm the fuck down, mailman's got this. We should all just forget Windows 7, stop progressing and go back to Vista because who really, at the end of the day, wants a better looking, less resource hungry, smoother operating system when Vista is still out? I mean, its not like Microsoft are phasing Vista out themselves is it? Oh wait, oh I do make myself chuckle at times, yes they are. Stop being an XP fanboy of yesteryear and let people go to whatever new OS they want.


 I love smart asses like yourself. You always talk yourself into a hole. Ill be buying Windows7 the day it comes out due to DX11. But I'm not going to jump around like a gay parade claiming it to be a new OS. Ill leave that to guys like you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Pre-order isnt upgrade only afaik.
> 
> But UK pre-orders start on 15th July.
> 
> @ Dippy, get your facts straight before you start loling :shadedshu



it is upgrade only for that low price.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its the same damn thing. I don't get you guys. They took out a few programs and changed the GUI. SAME DAMN OS! FYI don't think I've forgotten you stole my story.
> 
> I love smart asses like yourself. You always talk yourself into a hole. Ill be buying Windows7 the day it comes out due to DX11. But I'm not going to jump around like a gay parade claiming it to be a new OS. Ill leave that to guys like you.



i thought vista is going to support dx11 ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i thought vista is going to support dx11 ?



Not that I know of.

Edit: I stand corrected. It does in fact support Vista. Maybe I wont be buying Windows7 so fast after all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. It does in fact support Vista. Maybe I wont be buying Windows7 so fast after all.



yea that is my thinking as well. i only upgraded to vista to get dx10 support. id still be using XP if it wasnt for microsofts underhanded marketing scheme!  unless i can buy the full retail version (not the upgrade!) for under $150 i doubt i will buy it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ Dippy, get your facts straight before you start loling :shadedshu



Yeah, sorry I'm not exposed to Uk release dates 24/7


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm currently using build 7100 and its very glitchy with my Creative Xtreme music card. 

64bit version and i've tried both the release drivers and creatives beta drivers yet the audio poping and static doesn't stop.

I dual boot and my 32bit vista works fine with no issues any ideas?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> I dual boot and my 32bit vista works fine with no issues any ideas?




Stick with 32 bit 

After using win7 64 bit, I'm not even gonna waste my time once it hits RTM. not worth the wasted HDD space, or hassle of getting drivers to work.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 7, 2009)

ya but the reason I want the 64bit version is so I can access all of my memory. In vista I can only access 3GB of the 4GB installed in my system.

And i'm planning a quad core upgrade maybe by xmas and I won't be going with another 32bit OS!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> ya but the reason I want the 64bit version is so I can access all of my memory. In vista I can only access 3GB of the 4GB installed in my system.
> 
> And i'm planning a quad core upgrade maybe by xmas and I won't be going with another 32bit OS!



Then drop anything made by Creative. They couldn't physically suck more at making drivers. It would defy the laws of physics to do so.


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 7, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> I'm currently using build 7100 and its very glitchy with my Creative Xtreme music card.
> 
> 64bit version and i've tried both the release drivers and creatives beta drivers yet the audio poping and static doesn't stop.
> 
> I dual boot and my 32bit vista works fine with no issues any ideas?



Why not just pop your card out and just use this until there is a better driver?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92384


----------



## Methious (Jul 7, 2009)

Much as I hate it I'm prolly gonna pre-order at least a Home Premium version. Gonna need a 64 bit version and it's going to be a PITA until they get the drivers working right.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

Methious said:


> Much as I hate it I'm prolly gonna pre-order at least a Home Premium version. Gonna need a 64 bit version and it's going to be a PITA until they get the drivers working right.



i take it you havent run the beta or RC yet then?

I've ran it on two of my systems, my housemates have it on their two machines, and i know of about 4 other lanners with it personally. None have had driver issues, except for creative users... and who cares about them, creative ALWAYS have these problems so people need to learn to deal with that.


----------



## MKmods (Jul 7, 2009)

I just saw this (if it was already posted let me know and Il erase this, Im old and constantly miss stuff) Looks like a deal to me..
http://promotions.newegg.com/Micros...gg.com/Microsoft/Windows7/PreSale/362x130.jpg

Win7 for $49 looks like a deal to me.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 7, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Fantastic. Honestly cannot wait to get a retail copy of this in my possession!



ditto


----------



## digibucc (Jul 7, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I just saw this (if it was already posted let me know and Il erase this, Im old and constantly miss stuff) Looks like a deal to me..
> http://promotions.newegg.com/Micros...gg.com/Microsoft/Windows7/PreSale/362x130.jpg
> 
> Win7 for $49 looks like a deal to me.



it depends on if you need the first os installed before upgrade, or just use both serial numbers (for me).  I have a legit xp & vista key - but I am not going to reinstall both os' every time.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

it may be the same as vista, where you install without a key (7) and then "upgrade" that 7 to 7. its odd but it worked with vista.


----------



## wojo (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont know how the vista upgrade worked but my xp upgrade I used the xp disc started the install and then it asked for a copy of 2000 or 98 to verify I had a copy. I would think that win 7 would be the same but with an xp or vista disc.
Bob


----------



## cray86 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish Bill would just go 64-bit. A lot of recent box computers are running it anymore, I'm suprised at work when computers less than a year old come in, a suprising number are 64-bit. Snow Leopard put Mac OS X in the 64-bit field, I would of hoped Bill could of pushed the envelope with Home Premium and up Win 7, but I guess we will wait and get another 32/64bit spread on Windows 8.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 7, 2009)

> *weighs options*
> 
> Windows Vista SP2... or ...Windows Seven RTM.


If you buy VISTA now you get a WINDOWS 7 upgrade coupon YAY!!!


----------



## cray86 (Jul 7, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> If you buy VISTA now you get a WINDOWS 7 upgrade coupon YAY!!!



And they don't define which one it upgrades to either! Thanks Bill!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

cray86 said:


> And they don't define which one it upgrades to either! Thanks Bill!



I would imagine home->Home, business->Business, and ult->Ult.

Since business can't upgrade to Win7 Home, etc. etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

cray86 said:


> I wish Bill would just go 64-bit. A lot of recent box computers are running it anymore, I'm suprised at work when computers less than a year old come in, a suprising number are 64-bit. Snow Leopard put Mac OS X in the 64-bit field, I would of hoped Bill could of pushed the envelope with Home Premium and up Win 7, but I guess we will wait and get another 32/64bit spread on Windows 8.



intel atom.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> intel atom.



Vista. 

Microsoft's gonna support it for another 10 years anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Vista.
> 
> Microsoft's gonna support it for another 10 years anyways.



the thing is, atom is 32 bit only. Atom platforms are popular and a booming industry, but they tend to have 1GB of ram and small, slow drives... so its the perfect candidate for windows 7. IMO, win 7 should have had x86 cap out at home premium.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 7, 2009)

IM gonna have to agree with MailMan as i think 7 is basically Vista sp2 with a few tweaks and it probably wont truelly shine until sp1. I might be wrong and it might be the greatest release ever staight out the box ect and if it is ill tip my hat to ms on a job welldone but till then im skeptical. And finally Kyle or anyone else who dont agree thats fine just dont bite my head off and be like a pack of piranhas attacking a ham. Thats what hate about these threads as soon as has someone has an opinion other than the majority its like feeding time.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the thing is, atom is 32 bit only. Atom platforms are popular and a booming industry, but they tend to have 1GB of ram and small, slow drives... so its the perfect candidate for windows 7. IMO, win 7 should have had x86 cap out at home premium.



Hence why you use/leave Vista 32 for those systems? 

Instead, their 64 bit windows 7 is bloated by about 12Gb of Windows 32 files.

Look at HDD composition of a Windows 7 64 install. I dare you. Windows 7 is the last thing you want on a netbook with limited space.

I had 14gb from a Vista system restore, 12Gb of Windows 32 bit files, and 12Gb of Windows x64 files.

DO NOT USE AN IN PLACE UPGRADE. (Or else windows eats 14+Gb of your drive....)

Nothanks.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So your saying that because there are no APPLE MAC 64-bit drivers, MS havent pulled their heads out for 64-bit? IMO MS have done a great job for 64-bit, there is not one device i cannot find a 64-bit driver for, even my 10 something year old printer has a 64-bit driver by MS, lol



Actually, it's realtek thats dragging ass. But hey, blame apple if you want.

I also like having an extra 25Gb of hdd space.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 7, 2009)

> the thing is, atom is 32 bit only. Atom platforms are popular and a booming industry, but they tend to have 1GB of ram and small, slow drives... so its the perfect candidate for windows 7. IMO, win 7 should have had x86 cap out at home premium.


YEAH


> Hence why you use/leave Vista 32 for those systems?


yeah
I don't care about netbooks and i wont until they are 64bit and can play my games, when they do I'll buy one. I know 6 owners of those turds,and they all did the same thing 
1) bought it cause it was neat
2)felt restricted due to hardware
3) put on a shelf/put it up on ebay


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Triprift said:


> IM gonna have to agree with MailMan as i think 7 is basically Vista sp2 with a few tweaks and it probably wont truelly shine until sp1. I might be wrong and it might be the greatest release ever staight out the box ect and if it is ill tip my hat to ms on a job welldone but till then im skeptical. And finally Kyle or anyone else who dont agree thats fine just dont bite my head off and be like a pack of piranhas attacking a ham. Thats what hate about these threads as soon as has someone has an opinion other than the majority its like feeding time.



runs good out of the box on this old Machine here.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its the same damn thing. I don't get you guys. They took out a few programs and changed the GUI. SAME DAMN OS! FYI don't think I've forgotten you stole my story.
> 
> I love smart asses like yourself. You always talk yourself into a hole. Ill be buying Windows7 the day it comes out due to DX11. But I'm not going to jump around like a gay parade claiming it to be a new OS. Ill leave that to guys like you.



Get over yourself, I did not steal your story and thats the end of it.



Easy Rhino said:


> it is upgrade only for that low price.



Its for Full Retail in the UK. At the moment there is no upgrade version of Windows 7 E.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i take it you havent run the beta or RC yet then?
> 
> I've ran it on two of my systems, my housemates have it on their two machines, and i know of about 4 other lanners with it personally. None have had driver issues, except for creative users... and who cares about them, creative ALWAYS have these problems so people need to learn to deal with that.



I haven't had any problems with Creative on Windows 7.

I also haven't had problems with other drivers, if people actually tried Windows 7 they would see that.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I haven't had any problems with Creative on Windows 7.
> 
> I also haven't had problems with other drivers, if people actually tried Windows 7 they would see that.



some people have had severe issues with win7 and creative - or so they say, i have no creative cards installed so i dont know first hand.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> some people have had severe issues with win7 and creative - or so they say, i have no creative cards installed so i dont know first hand.



Dont people just have severe problems with creative full stop?


----------



## hat (Jul 7, 2009)

Some people have severe issues with Creative without any help from Windows 7 

Anyways hard drives are so big I really don't give two craps how big Windows is. I might if I were using SSDs though...


----------



## DaveK (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm, well it's working fine for me, worked fine on Vista too 

As for Win 7, I don't see why people are hating on it, I love it. It runs great but not when you only have 1GB of RAM lol

I lost my Win 7 disc so I need to download it again to put on a spare computer, does the Microsoft site have a download link? Torrents are too slow. What's the latest legit version?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hmm, well it's working fine for me, worked fine on Vista too
> 
> As for Win 7, I don't see why people are hating on it, I love it. It runs great but not when you only have 1GB of RAM lol
> 
> I lost my Win 7 disc so I need to download it again to put on a spare computer, does the Microsoft site have a download link? Torrents are too slow. What's the latest legit version?



i dont think you can download it from MS anymore. and torrents are fast, so long as you arent getting it from crap sites like piratebay.


----------



## devguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Using the Daniel_k drivers with the DDL Audio pack, they work almost flawlessly in Windows 7.  I say almost as ocassionally (still rarely), the DDL craps out for about 2 seconds and then returns.  It is irritating, but not that big a deal.

As for the Atom, what in the world was intel thinking only letting the desktop versions of the atom have the AMD64 (or whatever intel calls there clone of it) instructions?  That was a pretty lame move.  Granted I think that most wouldn't use them now, but it could haunt them in the future like the issues with Aero + intel notsoExtreme Graphics around the windows Vista launch.

BTW, got my Home Premium preordered from Newegg!  Although I really wish us Americans could have the option of getting those EU versions without the WMP / IE8...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

devguy said:


> Using the Daniel_k drivers with the DDL Audio pack, they work almost flawlessly in Windows 7.  I say almost as ocassionally (still rarely), the DDL craps out for about 2 seconds and then returns.  It is irritating, but not that big a deal.
> 
> As for the Atom, what in the world was intel thinking only letting the desktop versions of the atom have the AMD64 (or whatever intel calls there clone of it) instructions?  That was a pretty lame move.  Granted I think that most wouldn't use them now, but it could haunt them in the future like the issues with Aero + intel notsoExtreme Graphics around the windows Vista launch.
> 
> BTW, got my Home Premium preordered from Newegg!  Although I really wish us Americans could have the option of getting those EU versions without the WMP / IE8...



intel would have cut the instruction sets to make them smaller, cheaper, and cooler. who'd need 4GB of ram on an atom based PC anyway? intel and MS made logical decisions, it just means that x86 lasts a little bit longer.


----------



## devguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> intel would have cut the instruction sets to make them smaller, cheaper, and cooler. who'd need 4GB of ram on an atom based PC anyway? intel and MS made logical decisions, it just means that x86 lasts a little bit longer.



Yeah, I understand what you're saying ('specially the cheaper part).  But then why are they on the 330 and 230 desktop parts?  I'm now intrigued to see if I can find any power consumption / heat output benchmarks for an Atom on a 32bit OS vs a 64bit OS.  I'll bet the difference would be negligible, especially when you compare the CPU with EM64T instructions to the 945 chipset...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

devguy said:


> Yeah, I understand what you're saying ('specially the cheaper part).  But then why are they on the 330 and 230 desktop parts?  I'm now intrigued to see if I can find any power consumption / heat output benchmarks for an Atom on a 32bit OS vs a 64bit OS.  I'll bet the difference would be negligible, especially when you compare the CPU with EM64T instructions to the 945 chipset...



its not related to the OS whatsoever. its literally that more hardware is required in a CPU to make it 64 bit - you know, physical parts of the CPU. the more there is inside, the more power it takes and the hotter it gets.

Only the atom 290 and 300 series supports x64 instructions - since those are the desktop models, it kinda makes sense. they can spare the power and heat there.



			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Atom implements the x86 (IA-32) instruction set; x86-64 is so far only activated for the Atom 230 and 330 desktop models. N and Z series Atom models cannot run x86-64 code.









Notice how the x64 models have far higher TDP's? (percentage wise) - atom N vs atom 200, both 45nm, both single core - yet the x64 variant is almost twice the TDP (i'm sure higher clocks make up some of that too)


----------



## devguy (Jul 7, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its not related to the OS whatsoever. its literally that more hardware is required in a CPU to make it 64 bit - you know, physical parts of the CPU. the more there is inside, the more power it takes and the hotter it gets.
> 
> Notice how the x64 models have far higher TDP's? (percentage wise) - atom N vs atom 200, both 45nm, both single core - yet the x64 variant is almost twice the TDP (i'm sure higher clocks make up some of that too)



Interesting.  Yeah, I know that including the x86-64 instruction set increases the hardware in a chip, but I guess I always assumed that when running an 32bit OS, that they were not being used by the chip.  I'm sure we've all noticed that a processor can usually run stable at higher speeds in a 32bit OS than an x64 one.  I always assumed that was because the x64 hardware/instructions were more sensitive to instability than the 32bit ones and that when one ran a 32bit OS, the instability was unnoticed because the 64bit hardware wasn't being used.

But you're saying that the x64 hardware *is* getting used even in that case and the instability is there, just going unnoticed due to the chip not using the result of any the 64bit hardware?  I guess that makes sense now that I think about it, no way you're going to stop that current from getting in there, regardless of whether the results of the 64bit hardware is even added into the data path.

Either way, I find it unlikely that the extra x64 hardware is accounting for the roughly 60% increase in TDP between the N and 200 series chips.  It is more likely the higher clock speed causing that (as you said).  And I still stand by what I said that I believe the difference between adding the EM64T instructions or not is dwarfed by the high TDP of the 945 chipset.


----------



## cray86 (Jul 7, 2009)

Netbooks fit a role. Anyone purchasing one should understand said role. They are small, mobile, and made for basic entry level computing tasks. The integration of air cards from Cell Phone companies makes a lot of sense too. I like one simple rule -

A Netbook is a powerfull cell phone, leaning towards computer capabilities
A HTC Diamond touch pro is a powerful cell phone, leaning towards phone capabilities

It's the kind of paradigm where they fit in. You get wireless N, music storage, word processing, mobile internet, a real keyboard, an 8 hour battery life, and the real windows XP enviornment to work in.

There is nothing holding them back from 2GB of RAM, 120GB Hard Drive, and Windows 7 x64. Price perhaps, but DDR2 is perdy cheap. The Atom will come along.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2009)

devguy said:


> But you're saying that the x64 hardware *is* getting used even in that case and the instability is there, just going unnoticed due to the chip not using the result of any the 64bit hardware?  I guess that makes sense now that I think about it, no way you're going to stop that current from getting in there, regardless of whether the results of the 64bit hardware is even added into the data path.


Exactly. there may be a small amount of power savings on x86 due to those parts of the chip idling, but idle is as low as they'll get - they dont turn 'off



devguy said:


> Either way, I find it unlikely that the extra x64 hardware is accounting for the roughly 60% increase in TDP between the N and 200 series chips.  It is more likely the higher clock speed causing that (as you said).  And I still stand by what I said that I believe the difference between adding the EM64T instructions or not is dwarfed by the high TDP of the 945 chipset.


x64 + clock speed would make the difference. Not entirely sure how much goes to where - chip size and production cost would also have factored in to intels decision to not make the chips x64 all around, and that decision to make netbooks cheaper is what has forced us another generation of x86 and x64 OS on the market.


At least the server versions of 7 are only going to be x64, which gives me hope that the next gen home OS will be x64 only


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then drop anything made by Creative. They couldn't physically suck more at making drivers. It would defy the laws of physics to do so.



lol

so i'm suppose to stop using my creative sound card that works perfectly fine in vista, doesn't seem like much of a fix!



LagunaX said:


> Why not just pop your card out and just use this until there is a better driver?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92384



Last time I checked my Nforce 4 board didn't have a realtec HDA codec on it. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys but pulling out my perfectly working sound card is not an option. Its clearly a Creative and Windows 7 Issue, whats surprising is I haven't seen to many issues reported and I know some of you are using Win 7 with a creative soundcard with no problems. However on my platform that is not the case, so I will be sticking with vista and keeping an eye on this for the time being. Might be worth trying a newer build of 7 also.


----------



## DataCabbitKSW (Jul 10, 2009)

Makaveli,there have been a good number of potential fixes posted to the official Windows 7 RC Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 . Maybe one of them might work for you.

DaveK, you can get it off TechNet until August 15th. Get the Windows 7 Release Candidate over here: http://tinyurl.com/832nco


----------



## domy85 (Jul 13, 2009)

So you have to pay a $350 subscription in order to download Windows 7 RC?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2009)

domy85 said:


> So you have to pay a $350 subscription in order to download Windows 7 RC?



no, you pay a $350 subscription to get full legit copies of windows 7 once it hits retail.


If you pay a lot more, you get access to the RTM right away - the RC is, and always has been, your friend free


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Since there is no Win 7 AGP Hotfix Catalyst Driver for X1K cards and lower, Windows 7 will be on my new machine, Windows XP will remain on this one.


----------

